# This is where They are learning it.



## polingspig (Feb 4, 2008)

This guy seems pretty nice, but he is a propagator of the angeled back-cut.


http://www.expertvillage.com/video/7157_felling-trees-notching-theory.htm


----------



## Ironbark (Feb 4, 2008)

Glad he put a T on the drawing to indicate where the tree was. It wasn't at all clear without that.


----------



## lxt (Feb 4, 2008)

Well he has 30 yrs cutting trees for firewood!!! wonder how much true notch & drop time he has? we probably do more in a given day than he does in a month!!

seems nice though, He might actually benefit from learning the proper way & then giving instruction, I think he is giving advice from a mechanical perspective, I think I read he`s a mechanical engineer????

LXT............


----------



## hoot gibson (Feb 6, 2008)

what was the g for??i forgot h


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Feb 9, 2008)

hoot gibson said:


> what was the g for??i forgot h



Goofball perhaps??:monkey:


----------



## wildbio (Feb 9, 2008)

1. what is that thing around his neck? Maybe it's hiding the stitches/scar where he had his head sown back on after having it knocked off because of improper felling technique
2. Based on his sketch he sure as heck didn't paint the mountain scene in the background!


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 9, 2008)

People watch this nonsense, buy a chainsaw and some polyfilm rope from the camping aisle at walmart, and now they are in the tree business. These type videos should be reveiwed by professionals before they are allowed to be posted.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree, he does seem nice and has a pleasant delivery.

I didn't know most trees were balanced straight up and down. 

Why do I have to use wedges all the time?


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow...

Def. agree seems to be a very nice gentlemen and i am sure is intentions are for the best...

but i think dada, idea is the best...by letting a professional in the given field exam, evaulate, anc correct if needed. 

JMO


----------



## Sprig (Feb 9, 2008)

WTF?!? Man, 'Hi, my name is George and I'm frikken lucky to be alive!'
Wow, just wow, I got as far as the stump shot vid (after the pretesioning one, oi., see the split in the piece in the forground? Surprised he hasn't barberchaired his butt outta here), angled backcut, cut his hinge, and what the heck kind of notch was that?? Good comment by the BC logger. Sheesh! :monkey: as mentioned above he should have run this by a pro first before giving this basically inept & dangerous advice, just because you've been doing it _wrong_ for 30 years does not a pro make imho. I'm sure his intensions are good, but EEK! I nominate him for the 'Bob Vila' award, no idea what the prize'd be, maybe a free visit to the OR or some sort of insurance policy. iyiyiyiyiyiyiyiyi.
Just a wee blather fer the evening.



Serge


----------



## notahacker (Feb 11, 2008)

Could he be held liable if a DIY homeowner fell a tree incorrectly and got hurt?


----------



## Sprig (Feb 11, 2008)

I notice that this series of videos is now on YouTube, some good commentary going on about them, I flagged two of the worst as "dangerous acts" (maybe it was three), hopefully that enough people with sense do this and they get pulled. As far as liability goes I have no idea, if you watch a stunt vid or something 'jackazzish', and go hurt yourself trying it can you sue? Who'd you sue, the poster, the host site? dunno :monkey:
A wee 0.02$ worth fer the morning. Oh, definately agree with Dada, pro review should be mandatory for potentially lethal 'how to's'.



Serge


----------



## Jerry Lord (Feb 11, 2008)

i saw this guy working for lewis tree


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 11, 2008)

The expert village idiot? 

He likes to make a sloping back cut but he has no idea why obviously.

But he is a mechanical engineer so what do stupid tree guys know?


----------



## capetrees (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe this should be placed under the thread "You know you're a hack when ...". Anyone that has "learned" by this is just an official danger IMO. :jawdrop:


----------



## arboralliance (Feb 12, 2008)

*What on EARTH!*

Surely this is a joke of the most litigious type? 

Where was the stick figure of him with an :censored: on it?

Face cuts (scarfs) 25-30% not 30 to a wittle bit less than a half diameter! 

Back cut is a given and known percentage above the base cut also! 

One can give him credit though as it did sound like he was getting coaching from the bleachers and he did stutter on the explanation...


----------



## 2FatGuys (Feb 13, 2008)

I would hate to see the typical HO use that as their basis for understanding of what we do...

I can see it now: "I know... That big bow store has chainsaws wig big blades on them and there's this video of how to cut. Let's do it our self! Don't forget to bring the polpropylene 3 strand with the huge sloppy eye splice!"


----------



## bendtrees (Feb 14, 2008)

I tried commenting on this site, it wasn't working. So I took a different angle and e-mailed The Village Idiot website the following:

Your series with "Drew Finn" on felling trees is misguided and dangerous. I seriously advise you to re-do it with a professional arborist, forester, or logger. Additionally, someone with teaching experience should help with the script. I speak as a professional arborist and former educator.

If the preceding doesn't convince, just imagine the liability your company faces when some homeowner squishes himself and a bunch of qualified people (read the comments) have cast warnings about the matter.

Thank you


----------



## techdave (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hi Bendtrees, I sent them a similar email*

Never got a response.

Like those a-ho-s would care, as long as they get their money fo rthe content they put out.

As you have pointed out, they are gonna get their head handed to them.

As a guy with a degree in Engineering (who has never worked for an engineering firm except as an intern), I still find his videos a disgrace to that profession.

Very unprofessional to preach from ignorance and put the public at risk.

Seems like old Drew Finn just dont care! i could be wrogn but thats how it looks to me.


I just got an idea, I am going to email local CCs and universities and see if any classes shoot vids as projects.


----------



## Tim "Bo" Snell (Feb 15, 2008)

Your series with "Drew Finn" on felling trees is misguided and dangerous. I seriously advise you to re-do it with a professional arborist, forester, or logger. Additionally, someone with teaching experience should help with the script. I speak as a professional arborist and former educator.

If the preceding doesn't convince, just imagine the liability your company faces when some homeowner squishes himself and a bunch of qualified people (read the comments) have cast warnings about the matter.


Good post, Bendtree. I left a couple of comments on the series, as well. Though I am not an engineer, I AM a tree guy who is always trying to do the right thing, especially when it comes to safety. Any professional tree worker (arborist, logger, etc.) should know better than to do tree work without proper PPE (including a HELMET, for gosh sake). A few other complaints about the video series: Never stand directly behind a tree you are falling due to barber-chairing potential, and get in the habit of engaging the chain brake before you start the saw and every time you stop cutting (so don't walk around the job site without the brake engaged, and don't put your hand near the chain & bar without the chain brake engaged). 

The so-called expert on the series is guilty of malpractice, in my opinion, and setting himself up for some serious litigation; perhaps the site on which he posted the video series could be liable as well (any attorney-arborists in here?). I've read Victor Merullo's book on Arboriculture & the Law, but don't remember a specific reference to an incident such as this. 

But of more concern to me than lawsuits is the fact that Joe Homeowner could be maimed or killed from following the advice of this "expert." It is ironic that the title of the series is something along the lines of "How to Fell a Tree SAFELY" (emphasis mine). I'm not sure what criteria the site uses to determine a person's level of expertise; does anyone in here know? The threshold, apparently, is rather low for being considered an "expert."


----------



## Sprig (Feb 15, 2008)

Right on Bendtree!  Curious to see if you do get a response. Unfortunately the 'How to cut a tree down safely' series fiasco is posted on YouTube as well, (and has been well slammed/flagged by others, myself included), and as yet there has been no reply from either ExportSpillage or YT. For those who have yet to view this dismal series, prepare to cringe, it made me join YouTube (a painless process) just to comment and as I said elsewhere, somewhere out there a village is missing an idiot, so for those with a min or two ta spare do join and post/rate/e-mail etc. etc.. I had a good laugh the other day that one of the posters at YT uses these videos in his classes...... on what NOT to do! LMAO! :censored: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rnon9_qAAg&feature=related
Warning, this is more painful if you have your sound up!


Serge


----------



## TheKid (Feb 16, 2008)

to think, there is a WHOLE VILLAGE of "experts" out there willing and eager to teach us!


----------



## Burvol (Feb 16, 2008)

With his advice, he should have added stay AWAY from the tree if your on the rope and cut the tree sober.


----------



## polingspig (Feb 16, 2008)

When the AxMen show on the History Channel begins, I wonder how many angled back cuts there will be?

This guy didn't use an angle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAgAuh8yGpQ&feature=related


----------



## Burvol (Feb 16, 2008)

polingspig said:


> When the AxMen show on the History Channel begins, I wonder how many angled back cuts there will be?
> 
> This guy didn't use an angle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAgAuh8yGpQ&feature=related



I also wonder how many "snapped saw blades" there will be too.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Apr 8, 2011)

why is he wearing a flea collar?


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been wondering where my neighbor has been getting his ideas.


----------

